# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Silverlight >  آموزش silverlight

## mnasrin

دوستان کسی جایی را می شناسه که silverlight آموزش بده به صورت حرفه ای ؟

----------


## majid325

قرار هست تحلیل داده ها با استاد مفاخر یه دوره مختص WPF و silverlight برگزار کنه

----------


## mnasrin

من آخه پروژه پایانی ام درموردsilverlight تا اون موقع که بخواهند کلاس بگذارند خیلی طولانی میشه
جای دیگه ای رو سراغ ندارید؟

----------


## mnasrin

یا کسی رو نمی شناسید که silverlight کار کرده باشه؟

----------


## hezare

fad.ir
موسسه فراتر از دانش بزودی یک کلاس سیلورلایت و دبلیو پی اف ثبت نام میکنه .. لطفا درخواست کنین کلاس رو زودتر بر گزار کنن .. زود هم ثبت نام کنین تا به حد نصاب برسه

----------


## arastou_edu

دوستان سلام 
من کلاس های سیلورلایت مهندس مرتضوی را به شما پیشنهاد می کنم این کلاس ها توسط جامعه فناوری اطلاعات برگزار میشه.شروع دوره های آموزشی هم از اواخر بهمن ماهه.برای اطلاعات بیشتر میتونید به سایت www.itsociety.ir مراجعه کنید.

----------


## sunn789

من یه نظر بگم نمیدونم چرا اینقدر به کلاس رفتن مسررید وقتی که خود ماکروسافت با اون همه MSDN وجود داره وه بسیار به تجربه دیدم که تمرین خود شما و استفاده از MSDN بیشتر از کلاسها کار میکنه 
یه خاطره بگم : سال 82 پیش با اینکه رشتم کامپیوتر تبود و از متغیر چیزی نمیدونستم با 4 تا از دوستان که کامپیوتر خونده بودن تصمیم گرفتیم برنامه نویسی یاد بگیریم به هر موسسه بود سر زدیم (تهران نیستیم)اخر سر یه نفر پیدا شد که در ازای 1 میلیونن تومن قرار شد از طرف یک موسسه به ما برنامه نویسی یاد بده اول یک میلیون رو گرفت و... بعد هم ار روی تنها کتاب C#‎  اون زمان شروع کرد به یاد دادن و بعد 20 جلسه رفت از ما 5 نفر دو نفرمون شروع کردیم به برنامه نویسی بعد از مدت کوتاهی که از سایت ماکروسافت اون هم با DialUp فهمیدم که اصلاً چیزی یاد نداده الان همبا کمک دوستان همین وب سایت و سایت www.windowsclient.net فقط wpf و نزدیک به یک ماه است که از Silverlight استفاده میکنم که دیگه مقرون به صرفه نیست با windows app های قبلی و یا با ASP.net قبلی استفاده کنم
ببخشید زیاد شد فقط خواستم گفته باشم شاید کمکی کنه
شب خوش

----------


## mehdi_turbo

ایا silverlight قابل مقایسه با AJAX میباشد یل خیر ؟

----------


## araz_pashazadeh

کسی از دوستان کتاب در این مورد نداره واسه دانلود بزاره
ممنون می شم

----------


## misoft.ir

سلام
کتاب زبان اصلی زیاده.
اما فارسی رو من در اینترنت ندیدم.
persiadevelopers

----------


## asefy2008

یه کتاب فارسی هست که تابستان 87 اولین چاپش بود :
آموزش کاربردی Silverlight 2
نویسنده : کریستین ونز
مترجمین :
دکتر ستاره ثاقب حسین پور - مهندس الهام ثاقب حسین پور 
ناشر : انتشارات نما
(می تونه برای ابتدا خوب باشه )
موفق باشد

----------


## asefy2008

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...=128488&page=2

----------


## sunn789

اما توصیه من به دوستان استفاده از سایت msdn و فیلمهای اموزشی خود سایت ماکروسافت هست و بهتره فیلمهای wpf رو هم ببینید و یا در مورد اون هم چیز بخونید تا مسلط تر باشید

----------


## heller

> ایا silverlight قابل مقایسه با AJAX میباشد یل خیر ؟


مطمئمنا خیر! 
چون silverlight و ajax کاملا از نظر کاربرد با هم متفاوت هستند . ای جکس برای فرار از کدهای زیاد جاوا اسکریپت و همین طور صرفه جویی در رفت و برگشت داده ها بین سرور استفاده میشه در صورتی که Silverlight کاملا متکی به سرور استفاده میشه ، در ضمت دو ساختار کاملا متفاوت و کاربردهای متفاوت هم دارند . به عنوان مثال هرگز برای ساختن صفحه ثبت نام از silverlight استفاده نمیشه اما برای نشون دادن فیلم در یک صفحه چرا! امیدوارم مفید باشه .

----------


## a1053r

من با silverlight کار کردم راستش خیلی قوی اما یک سری نواقص رو در خودش داره مثل RTL-UTF-8 و سایر مواردش اگه کمک خواستین در خدمتم حتی 1 سایت رو هم با SIlverlight  نوشتم.و کارشم درسته اما خوب گفتم مشکلاتی هم داره

----------


## reza_62

> من با silverlight کار کردم راستش خیلی قوی اما یک سری نواقص رو در خودش داره مثل RTL-UTF-8 و سایر مواردش اگه کمک خواستین در خدمتم حتی 1 سایت رو هم با SIlverlight  نوشتم.و کارشم درسته اما خوب گفتم مشکلاتی هم داره


در silverlight 4 می گن حل شده

----------


## a1053r

نه متاسفانه حل نشده

----------


## taghvajou

> نه متاسفانه حل نشده


مهندس گیر نده! حل شده!

----------


## bahmanbit

من 2  ساله دارم silverlight کار میکنم.میتونیم همکاری کنیم.راستی مشکل RTL-UTF-8 هم حل شده.
bahmanbit@gmail.com

----------


## hakim22

> کسی از دوستان کتاب در این مورد نداره واسه دانلود بزاره
> ممنون می شم


اصولا سیلورلایت خیلی فرق داره با Ajax و اصلا با هم قابل مقایسه نیستند ! یعنی دو مقوله ی جدا از هم هستند.
سیلورلایت بیشتر شبیه JavaFX و Flash است. ولی از هر دوی اینها قابلیتهای بیشتری داره .
در حالی که AJAX یک فریم ورک بر مبنای JavaScript است و در کنار HTML مفهوم داره

----------


## hakim22

برای آموزش من شخصا آموزش های Lynda رو پیشنهاد می کنم. آموزش کامل Silverlight 5 به صورت ویدیویی و خیلی روان گفته شده است(به زبان انگلیسی)
در ضمن Channel9 مخصوص microsoft که John Papa هر هفته قابلیت های silverlight رو با کمک اعضای تیم توسعه دهنده ی silverlight آموزش میده بسیار مفیده.

در ضمن خوب است کنفرانسهای PDC و MIX رو دانلود کنید. که هر ساله مایکروسافت میزاره و قابلیتهای جدید محیط Silverlight رو معرفی می کنه.(از همون سایت Channel9)

شما می توانید با ویدیو شروع کنید و بعد در کتابهای مقدماتی و مرجع غرق بشید !
من حدود 2 سال است که به صورت تخصصی در زمینه ی silverlight کار میکنم و واقعا از این تکنولوژی لذت میبرم.

به نظر من کلاس رفتن فایده ای نداره . چون این تکنولوژی به خودی خود جدیده و اصولا کسی نمیتونه بیاد بگه 20 ساله اینکارست و میتونه همه ی موارد رو در آموزش پوشش بده !

برای من و برای خیلی دیگر از دوستانم اینطوری که ما شروع به برنامه نویسی می کنیم و هر وقت به مشکلی خوردیم از اینترنت کمک میگیرم و راه چاره براش پیدا می کنیم. چون تا چشم بهم بزنید نسخه ی بعدی میاد و روشها و تکنیکها تغییر میکنه و ... و منتظر استاد و منبع فارسی و کلاس موندن اشتباهه !

----------

